# A few funny pics that were E-Mailed to me.



## send_it_all

Safety first.


----------



## genecarp

lol lol


----------



## send_it_all

*More*

More


----------



## send_it_all

*Still More*

More Pics.


----------



## send_it_all

*Even More*

There's more


----------



## send_it_all

*BlaBlaBla*

aaaaa


----------



## send_it_all

*xsfgh*

zdfhgsrt


----------



## send_it_all

*xfthj*

fuykifyuj


----------



## mdshunk

I'll add my contribution:


----------



## Double-A

mdshunk said:


> I'll add my contribution:




"Your world. Delivered. On time... ahhhhh FedEx truck!!! 100 points!!


----------



## dreamz

here's my contribution


----------



## 8ft2by4

Ahh, the spoils of a shallow gene pool..... all hail the dumb people of the world... If it were not for them I would rarely smile and laugh aloud...


----------



## 1967 chevell

I haven't laughed like this for a while.


----------



## dayspring

I was wondering how to move that swingset in the yard without disassembling it. Too Funny!


----------



## SelfContract

I like the one with gasoline hose in it.... for deaf people... absent-minded


----------



## Red Adobe

Why is it the stupid people never get hurt doing this stuff?

I get "driving awards" (tickets for unsafe loads) for having a ladder chained and locked on a truck that is more then 2' past bumper with a big red rag on it


----------



## dlcj

Not really funny but how bout the pucker factor.
http://www.snopes.com/photos/accident/culvert.asp


----------



## Any Season

The staging made of bales of hay is the best one.


----------



## CJKarl




----------



## leadarrows

I got one.


----------

